# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Linh Kiện Máy Tính >  Bán cục sạc laptop giá bao nhiêu - Trung tâm bán ở tại sài gòn

## congtythienlong

*Thay sạc laptop giá tốt* - Nơi bán ở tại sài gòn - Sạc Laptop Sony Giá Bao Nhiêu *Trường Tín*. THAY ADAPTER LAPTOP, KHÁCH HÀNG NÊN KIỂM TRA NHỮNG THÔNG SỐ SAU:
 1. Adaptor laptop mới phải có chính xác cùng một đầu cắm giống như cái đầu cắm củ của bạn (đầu nhọn, đầu kim nhỏ, đầu đạn, đầu vuông, chân kim nhỏ, đầu sạc usb…).
 2. Sạc laptop mới thay của mình phải chính xác, đúng với thông số của bộ sạc laptop cũ của khách hàng.
 3. Bộ phận điện áp phải đúng số vôn giống như cục adapter sạc củ laptop của quý khách, thông số ampe có thể lớn hơn (ampe cao hơn thì lúc sạc vào cục sạc không bị nóng)







_Thay sạc laptop giá bao nhiêu_ - Nơi bán ở tphcm.Đối với nhiều khách hàng việc cục sạc máy tính Dell bao nhiêu tiền, mua ở đâu chất lượng tốt, chính hãng luôn là nỗi băn khoăn lớn khi cần thay một chiếc sạc mới. Nếu bạn đang tìm mua một chiếc sạc laptop dell và thắc mắc về vấn đề giá cả thì hãy theo dõi bài chia sẻ sau đây.
 Những loại sạc laptop Dell cơ bản

 Do laptop Dell có rất nhiều loại khác nhau nên thiết kế sạc của nó cũng được chia ra thành nhiều loại. Để biết được chính xác giá thành của cục sạc laptop Dell mà bạn đang muốn mua thì bạn cần phải tìm hiểu kỹ lưỡng để tránh mua phải hàng giả, hàng kém chất lượng.

 Rất Cảm ơn Quý khách hàng đã luôn tin tưởng và sac laptop ibm gia bao nhieu *Trường Tín*. Thay cục sạc laptop giá bao nhiêu - Công ty bán ở tại hcm.

----------

